# Peppers signs franchise tender,Will rmain a Panther



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/panthers/

Greedy fool has to make sure he doesn't do it until he's completely wrecked the offseason.16.7 million and he acts like he's the freaking victim or something.If he doesn't want to play here then he and his agent can go find someone foolish enough to pay him what he wants and compensate the Panthers.


----------

